# unable to install on my home computer



## kungfu (Jan 17, 2007)

my home pc system status is:

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Uniprocessor PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2)
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name HOME
User Name Sorei
Logon Domain HOME
Date / Time 2007-01-20 / 13:08

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 506, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
Motherboard Name Asus P5RD1-VM (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset ATI Radeon Xpress 200
System Memory 192 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (10/19/05)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series (64 MB)
Video Adapter ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series (64 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RC410)
Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 793S/793V/MagicSyncMaster CM173G [17" CRT] (HHAY932858)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Analog Devices AD1986A @ ULi/ALi M5461 High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller ALi M5229 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller SCSI/RAID Host Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller ULi SATA/RAID Controller (M1573)
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive ST3802110A (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Disk Drive JetFlash TS512MJFV30 USB Device (478 MB, USB)
Optical Drive ASUS CB-5216A (DVD:16x, CD:52x/32x/52x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
Optical Drive LV3504Z FXT008Q SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive LV3504Z FXT008Q SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 29998 MB (14871 MB free)
D: (FAT32) 19990 MB (1190 MB free)
E: (FAT32) 12986 MB (624 MB free)
F: (FAT32) 9988 MB (342 MB free)
G: (FAT32) 3312 MB (1465 MB free)
Total Size 74.5 GB (18.1 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Primary IP Address 127.0.0.1
Primary MAC Address 00-15-F2-49-86-A8
Network Adapter ULi PCI Fast Ethernet Controller

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
USB1 Controller ULi/ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller ULi/ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller ULi/ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
USB2 Controller ULi/ALi M5273 USB 2.0 Host Controller
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version 0602
DMI System Manufacturer System manufacturer
DMI System Product System Product Name
DMI System Version System Version
DMI System Serial Number System Serial Number
DMI System UUID 10560D04-4355DA11-BCF1CA1C-E94CDA17
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer INC.
DMI Motherboard Product P5RD1-VM
DMI Motherboard Version Rev 1.xx
DMI Motherboard Serial Number MB-1234567890
DMI Chassis Manufacturer Chassis Manufacture
DMI Chassis Version Chassis Version
DMI Chassis Serial Number Chassis Serial Number
DMI Chassis Asset Tag Asset-1234567890
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 2 / 1

i would like to know why can't i load pc linux os on my home pc? is it because of my system configuration or do i need to upgrade my home pc? pliz help out


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 17, 2007)

what do ya mean when ya say "can't load pc linux os?" What're the error messages.. Your pc config is fine., but I suggest a RAM upgrade to 256 atleast, 512MB would be great


----------



## kungfu (Jan 17, 2007)

ok,thanks a lot for the suggestion,even i was thinking of upgrading my ram.Anyway let me try once again with 512mb ram and incase if it shows me an error or can't load linux (either pclinux or mandriva ) then you know where i am coming?
straight to you, ok lol cool guy:up:


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 17, 2007)

@kungfu, you're welcome kungfu, anytime..


----------

